

Show HN: Try Riding the Boosted Board for Free in SF - danielfriedman
http://tryboostedboards.com

======
danielfriedman
I absolutely love riding the Boosted Board. It's an amazing vehicle that goes
up to 20MPH and weighs just 15lb. I plan on solely using my Boosted Board to
commute around SF.

I'm happy to answer any questions or concerns about this service.

